# Insane Hammer Modification/ Who else would attach a bayonet to a Slingshot ?



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Well....I look at my Hammer everyday. I love this thing. Great engineering, amazingly accurate and versatile....can shoot balls or arrows, how on earth could it possibly be anymore [email protected]$$? It looks so military in its Olive Drab color scheme....What could make it even more awesome? A bayonet, that's what!

I looked at several options. I wanted to be more than just a novelty. I found a small survival type knife and mounted it sollidly with two weaver scope rings. I gave it a moderate torture test. If push came to shove it is very serviceable. If you needed to deliver a coup de gras to a deer you arrowed and wasn't dead a quick punch to the throat or noggin' and you could end its suffering. It would also work in a zombie attack as the brace of the slingshot also would help brace the blade for a Merle like punch.

Yes, I know I am crazy but I love this thing. It is also functional in that the handle is hollow and will hold a set of bands and ammo or survival accessories as shown.

Enjoy!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

My word! Truthornothing - you have managed to outdo even yourself. I showed this to my dear friend and fellow crime fighter Clint Barton (you may know him as Hawkeye) and I told me that he is rethinking the whole collapsible compound bow thing. According to my sources in the Hall of Justice - he is training now and may emerge as "The Slinger."


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

An elegant weapon for a more civilized age


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> An elegant weapon for a more civilized age


more like:


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Bruce Campbell's (Ash Williams) people called and want to know about upgrading him to what they are calling "The Evil Slingshot of Death."

imgres.jpg


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry - that was supposed to include a photo of the chainsaw hand - not sure how to attach it.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Only one question.... Why? 
What's the reason to have a knife on a slingshot?

As it is u can't use it as a knife and the slingshot is in some situations an obstacle for the knife purpose

Danger by running and difficult to put in a bag

Of course it's only my opinion

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

More for grins and giggles than anything else


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ah OK... Just for fun on mod ...
That's great

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> More for grins and giggles than anything else


That and it looks [email protected]$$ In actuality it could have use in hunting if you injured your prey and needed to deliver a mercy stroke. It would come in hella' convenient in a zombie apocalypse though as the wrist brace also braces the knife if you had to punch a zombie in the head with it.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Widget said:


> Ah OK... Just for fun on mod ...
> That's great
> 
> Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes it looks like something you would see in a movie lol. makes you feel like Rambo


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

A little bit of dust here and there... And you have a "mad Max" style sling


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes!!! Love Mad Max and I could totally see this in the Slingbow configuration on The Road Warrior...not sure I could bear to dirty it up though.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> Bruce Campbell's (Ash Williams) people called and want to know about upgrading him to what they are calling "The Evil Slingshot of Death."
> 
> imgres.jpg


 I am well familiar with Ash and his Chain Saw hand and Boom Stick. Very entertaining


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

These two statements conflict: "I wanted to be more than just a novelty." and "More for grins and giggles than anything else."

Thus my confusion. If the intent was jocular-- good one. If you were even remotely serious-- there'd be a sadness, bordering on pity.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

First off, I said more than just a novelty. If I had used a rubber knife, it would be just a novelty. Second this is not a knife on a slingshot. It is not on there to perform tasks like a knife would. Once you detach it, it would serve as a knife.. It is a bayonet, and though it is solidly mounted and has survived repeated punching into a very tough spaghetti squash without loosening, I would never use it for what a bayonet was made for. Though I have no doubt it would serve it's purpose by definition. So therefore it is both more than a novelty, and for grins and giggles all at once. No pity required


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Widget said:


> Only one question.... Why?
> What's the reason to have a knife on a slingshot?
> 
> As it is u can't use it as a knife and the slingshot is in some situations an obstacle for the knife purpose
> ...





CornDawg said:


> These two statements conflict: "I wanted to be more than just a novelty." and "More for grins and giggles than anything else."
> 
> Thus my confusion. If the intent was jocular-- good one. If you were even remotely serious-- there'd be a sadness, bordering on pity.


Widget and CornDawg - read anything by Max Brooks, watch the Evil Dead movies or the Ash vs. Evil Dead streaming series, observe a Zombie Crawl, watch The Night of the Living Dead, check out the Zombie Go Boom channel on YouTube.

They are out there. They are real. They are ready to and will gladly do their "danse macrabe" whilst feasting on the flesh of the unprepared. Weapons such as these are essential to our very survival. Every bunker should have an ample supply of slingshots, steel balls, arrows, Weaver rails and combat knives.

Gena Davis summed it all up:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

A bayonet is intended to be fixed to the end of a rifle for CQB, not for punching deer critically injured by an underpowered projectile. What you have there is a knife on a slingshot, and it's ridiculous.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Some people just cannot help themselves I said could be not should be, The arrows from the sling bow are not under powered but that is neither here nor there. I will not comment further. This was meant to be a fun thread.

It could be used to punch Zombies if they existed. Raja gets it I am not going to debate this any further, Nathan Masters said it was bad @$$ Chill out I was in no way posting this as a serious deal but if being a curmudgeon makes you happy , hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...now a decent small flashlight I could see, practical utility there...

all good truth. peace.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have one of those too


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I realize Nathan added the rail to the design, likely for illumination of some sort for night prowling but I never thought I'd see a bayonet on a slingshot OTHER than of course Joerg Sprave's double knife switchblade thingey. (why?) Answer, "because it's there".

Just kidding, it's fun to putz and I know that. But wouldn't it just be better to carry a 1911 around? LOL

I think it would be easier to use the combat knife in the way it was intended...in the hand but what do I know? (don't ask, hehe). I asked my drill sergeant one day how many N.Koreans he killed with a bayonet on a rifle. He asked me, why the question. I answered, "Because I think I could do a heck of a lot of more harm with it in my hand (and I threw it and stuck it into a tree). I had practiced throwing it but he didn't know that...one of my high school interests was my throwing knife set. Anyway, he shrugged and walked off.

Congrats by the way on your new Hammer kit...so far the most universal SS kit I've seen yet. Sure looks comfortable, shades of Hays' SERE somewhat...a frame I MUST make before I die. Geez I've got a lot of ideas to make, no time lately...sad.

Have you tried night shooting yet? I did, not impressive but fun...with only one good eye I can't judge distances well, one needs binocular vision for that especially for me it's difficult at night, I was over and under the targets constantly. Night fishing for karp would be the ticket.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Some people just cannot help themselves I said could be not should be, The arrows from the sling bow are not under powered but that is neither here nor there. I will not comment further. This was meant to be a fun thread.
> 
> It could be used to punch Zombies if they existed. Raja gets it I am not going to debate this any further, Nathan Masters said it was bad @$$ Chill out I was in no way posting this as a serious deal but if being a curmudgeon makes you happy , hey whatever floats your boat


Weapons such as this are irrefutable proof that Zombies exist!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Please forgive my previous tone and allow me to explain.

My problem with threads like these, regardless of intention, is in considering the audience. Little kids peruse this site. They are likely to think this is "[email protected]$$" for the same reasons the OP does, abandoning common sense in the process. Fixing an edged weapon to anything, and then drawing it toward your face with powerful elastic bands should be a red flag to thinking individuals.

Seven year old Johnny, having seen this "[email protected]$$" thread, emulates, as they are prone to do. He duct tapes a steak knife to his Whammo and heads out for a shooting session after finishing the last of the french fries in his happy meal. Now, when the forks slip from his greasy little grasp, instead of a fat lip or a busted tooth, he has a knife stuck in his throat...

When the attending in the ER asks what possessed him to attach a knife to a slingshot, Johnny responds "Well, truthornothing- a full grown man and respected member, did it on the slingshot forum, so I thought it was OK."

It's no longer "[email protected]$$" at that point, just ignorant. Again, nothing personal Truth, I just thought you might appreciate a bit more detail on my position. Sorry if I spoiled your thread.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Please forgive my previous tone and allow me to explain.
> 
> My problem with threads like these, regardless of intention, is in considering the audience. Little kids peruse this site. They are likely to think this is "[email protected]$$" for the same reasons the OP does, abandoning common sense in the process. Fixing an edged weapon to anything, and then drawing it toward your face with powerful elastic bands should be a red flag to thinking individuals.
> 
> ...


Scenario: Your screen name and avatar depict a potentially dangerous food product. Before he tried to duct tape a steak knife to his Whammo, seven-year-old Johnny, ate a corn dog. In a nitrate-induced delirium, he runs unsupervised with the sharp corn-dog stick in his hands, only to slip and jam the corn dog stick squarely into his throat. When questioned by medical personnel regarding what possessed him to run with a sharp stick in his hand, he explained that CornDawg, a full grown man and respected member of a slingshot forum, had this really cool picture of a corn dog with its finger pointing in the air and that he wanted to look like that cool picture so he ran with the stick in the air.

Opinion 1: Any parent who lets any little kid peruse, unsupervised, this or any other internet site, deserves a free trip to the nearest child protection court.

Opinion 2: Any parent who lets a seven-year-old have unsupervised access to steak knives and a sling-shot with "powerful elastic bands" deserves child endangerment charges.

Opinion 3: This forum is about slingshots. Slingshots are weapons. All weapons are dangerous. Parents are responsible for supervising kids. Truthornothing was inspired to show his creativity and imagination. There is nothing "ignorant" about that.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Please forgive my previous tone and allow me to explain.
> 
> My problem with threads like these, regardless of intention, is in considering the audience. Little kids peruse this site. They are likely to think this is "[email protected]$$" for the same reasons the OP does, abandoning common sense in the process. Fixing an edged weapon to anything, and then drawing it toward your face with powerful elastic bands should be a red flag to thinking individuals.
> 
> ...


Kind of like this scenario ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


>


 Disclaimer

For minors under the age of eighteen years of age and and mentally challenged adults .

Do not under any circumstance attach a knife to any small animal such as and not limited to a mouse , hamster , gerbil , squirrel or rabbit. Serious injury or death could occur . The members here of Slingshot Forum do not condone or promote such activity . The intent was purely humorous and to add levity to and increasingly tense situation occurring within a post .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Sure, allow the agenda of radical felines and rat terriers to advance unabated.

Where are the patriots, I ask you, where are the patriots?

Edit: The answer, "Sweating Brady's suspension" has been submitted via PM. I doff my cap.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

DO NOT DO THAT. It does not and will not look fine to anybody in the public audience, and if it goes out you might get slingshots outlawed altogether


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Well now . . . 
(Off to attach a silencer to my slingshot)


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Please forgive my previous tone and allow me to explain.
> 
> My problem with threads like these, regardless of intention, is in considering the audience. Little kids peruse this site. They are likely to think this is "[email protected]$$" for the same reasons the OP does, abandoning common sense in the process. Fixing an edged weapon to anything, and then drawing it toward your face with powerful elastic bands should be a red flag to thinking individuals.
> 
> ...


If that logic applied then you could not shoot a bow and arrow. Anyway I do not concede to your view however as I am quite tired of the this whole thing I have asked Charles to delete it. I sure hope Johnny never watches television or plays video games which is where Mr Truthornothing got his Idea. I hate the way this world has become.


----------

